

No incentive to act on genuine complaints on user-generated content? - aashpak1
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-the-legal-magic-bullet-that-protects-twitter-and-yelp/

======
aashpak1
The overall article assumes that or speaks for the cases where the complaints
are insincere and how the law "protects" the websites.

But what if the complaints are genuine? The law seems to give the websites no
incentive to do the right thing!!

